# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چقدر درسخون توی کنکور تجربی داریم ؟؟؟

## Amirsolo

سلام

میدونم تاپیک زیاد جالبی به نظر نمیاد ولی واقعا برام سواله

اخه هی معلما و مشاورا , ما بچه های تجربی رو هی از 580 هزار نفر میترسونن



من شنیدم حدودا 500 هزار نفرشون الکی میان سر جلسه و میانگین هر درس رو در بهترین حالت 10% میزنن


میخوام بدونم توی این 580 هزار نفر حدودا چند نفر واقعا خودشونو واسه کنکور آماده میکنن ؟؟؟؟  :Yahoo (112):  مستقیم بگم >>> *چقدر سیاه لشکرن چقد نیستن ؟؟*


درضمن جای بهتری برای طرح این تاپیک پیدا نکردم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام به نظرم در هرمنطقه ای رقابت اصلی بین 20هزار نفر هستش وبقیه  سیاهی لشکرن ...اما شما به این چیزا فک نکن بلکه تلاشتو به نحو احسن انجام بده خدا خودش حواسش بهت هست...موفق باشی

----------


## hamed_habibi

اولا باید ببینی کدوم منطقه هستی دوماادبیرتون ادم احمقیه

----------


## khansar

اقا سال 92 کنکور تجربی 60 هزار نفر افزایش داوطلب داشت چیز جدیدی نیست بعد از 91 تا 95 که 70 هزار نفر تجربی بیشتر شده میانگین درصدا تغییر نکرده.مشاورا به فکر جیبند

----------


## unlucky

اصلا دل خودتونو خوش نکنید با اینکه سیاه لشکر زیاده یا کمه یا فلانه

رقابت کنکور سر همون 5 . 6 هزار تای اوله
شما فک کن اصلا شرکت کننده های تجربی 10000 نفرن 
ولی 10000 نفری که دارن تلاش میکنن

دلخوشی دادن به خودتون با اینکه 500 هزار نفر سیاهی لشکرن و فلان به دردتون نمیخوره
اصن 500 هزار نفرم سیاهی لشکر . ینی شما میخوای نفر 80 هزارم بشی ؟؟ :Yahoo (21): 

نتیجه اخلاقی داستان : به جای فکر کردن به این موضوعات بهتره تلاش بیشتری بکنید که کنکور بهتری بدید  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## asie67

تعداد واقعی رقبای کنکور تجربی 10هزار نفره که البته هرچی سیاه لشکر بیشتر باشه به نفع بچه های درسخونه چون اینطوری ترازی که کسب میکنیم با توجه به میانگین کل نفراته یادمه یه مشاوری به شوخی میگفت بچه ها به مامان  و باباهاتونم بگین بیان ثبتنام کنن سرجلسه بشینن روی بهتر شدن تراز شما تاثیر میذاره ها :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (451):

----------


## a.ka

*یه چیز جالبی راجع به سیاهی لشکر* 
من خودم خیلی از دوستام  که درسشون شوته، میری بهشون میگی تو تجربی باید بین 580 هزار نفر کنکور بدی میدونی چی میگن؟میگن *"بابا 500 هزار نفر سیاهی لشکرن*" در صورتی که نمیدونن خودشونم جزو اون 500 هزار تای سیاهی لشکرن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirsolo

> سلام به نظرم در هرمنطقه ای رقابت اصلی بین 20هزار نفر هستش وبقیه سیاهی لشکرن ...اما شما به این چیزا فک نکن بلکه تلاشتو به نحو احسن انجام بده خدا خودش حواسش بهت هست...موفق باشی



منطقه ۲




> اولا باید ببینی کدوم منطقه هستی دوماادبیرتون ادم احمقیه



منطقه ۲ ..... اره خیلی احمقه قبول دارم





> اصلا دل خودتونو خوش نکنید با اینکه سیاه لشکر زیاده یا کمه یا فلانه
> 
> رقابت کنکور سر همون 5 . 6 هزار تای اوله
> شما فک کن اصلا شرکت کننده های تجربی 10000 نفرن 
> ولی 10000 نفری که دارن تلاش میکنن
> 
> دلخوشی دادن به خودتون با اینکه 500 هزار نفر سیاهی لشکرن و فلان به دردتون نمیخوره
> اصن 500 هزار نفرم سیاهی لشکر . ینی شما میخوای نفر 80 هزارم بشی ؟؟
> 
> نتیجه اخلاقی داستان : به جای فکر کردن به این موضوعات بهتره تلاش بیشتری بکنید که کنکور بهتری بدید


میدونم منم باید تلاشمو بکنم ولی میخواستم بدونم میخوام با چند نفر رقابت کنم .... و ببینم با جامعه اماری کدوم ازمون بیشتر هماهنگه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Amirsolo

> *یه چیز جالبی راجع به سیاهی لشکر* 
> من خودم خیلی از دوستام  که درسشون شوته، میری بهشون میگی تو تجربی باید بین 580 هزار نفر کنکور بدی میدونی چی میگن؟میگن *"بابا 500 هزار نفر سیاهی لشکرن*" در صورتی که نمیدونن خودشونم جزو اون 500 هزار تای سیاهی لشکرن


دقیقا :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## mina_77

> *یه چیز جالبی راجع به سیاهی لشکر* 
> من خودم خیلی از دوستام  که درسشون شوته، میری بهشون میگی تو تجربی باید بین 580 هزار نفر کنکور بدی میدونی چی میگن؟میگن *"بابا 500 هزار نفر سیاهی لشکرن*" در صورتی که نمیدونن خودشونم جزو اون 500 هزار تای سیاهی لشکرن


این راجبه همکلاسیای دوران دبیرستان من کاملا صاااادقه
کوه اعتماد به نفسن این لامصبا
معدل زیر 5
تراز 3900قلمچی
بعد یارو برمیگرده میگه اینا سیاهی لشکرن

----------


## Sina Nmt

به نظر من بالاخره یه نسبتی این وسط هست! یعنی اگه فرض کنیم از بین هر ۵۰ نفر یه نفر بخونه هر چقد که آمار میره بالا تعداد درس خونا هم میرن بالا! درسته که با افزایش داوطلبا تعداد سیاهی لشکر زیاد میشه ولی با یه نسبتی تعداد درس خونا هم زیاد میشه. البته خیلیم نه ولی بازم

----------


## POlyhYmNia

تا شب کنکور با تلاش بسیار سعی در بالا نگه داشتن این دسته تاپیک ها خواهیم داشت  :Yahoo (20):  

ببین تو خودتو با درسخونا و دیروزت مقایسه کن نه با اونا اگه اینجوریه من تو شهرم کلا 100 نفر بی اغراق میشناسم که میانگین کل کنکورشون 40 درصده..دلم خوش کنم ب اینا؟؟ 
دلم خوشه به تراز ازمونای ازمایشی که از هر شهر هر سن و .... هست و من اونجا جایگاهم چیه 

خیلیا سر کنکور نمیرن..مگه چندنفرن؟ 
اغلب الکی میان..مگه چند نفرن؟ 
خیلیا تا سوالارو میبینن سست میشن..چندنفرن؟ 

مگه کلا واسه دانشگاه هدفت چندنفر میتونن برن؟؟ 

اعدادش خیلی بی ربطه اما .... 
میخوایم بخونین نمیخواین نخونین باید این همه حجم مطالب نمایش داده شده رو تو صفحه اصلی ببریم بالا تا تیپیکی ک میخوایم پیدا بشه اونم فقط بخاطر این تاپیک های بی معنی ک بالای 200 تا شاید باشن! رد بشن کل دیتابیس پر از اینا شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed-corpo

از رتبه 1 تا 20 هزار کشوری کنکور درس میخونن برای پزشکی در هرسال

رتبه 1 تا 8 هزار کشوری به خواستشون میرسن و 12 هزار تا از درس خونده ها هم دستشون خالی میمونه !

این است حقیقت تجربی

----------


## WickedSick

همه درس خونن -_-

----------

